# John Deere 3020



## RobT1050 (Jul 19, 2019)

Looking for some information on a John Deere 3020 diesel row crop tractor I recently acquired. It has the diesel engine. On the right side of the engine there is a "line" coming from the rocker arm cover and runs down the side of the engine, and hangs out just below the frame of the tractor. I noticed while running, and using the tractor there is a bit of what looks like white smoke or steam coming out of it. Not sure exactly what the purpose of this "line" is, and am thinking the smoke or steam may not be a good thing. I am unfortunately not familiar with these tractors, and have not found much information on this line as of yet. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a breather, that vents any blow by, past the rings and or valves, especially as the engine wears and is intended to prevent that blow by from pressurizing your crank case. That is perfectly normal to see the escaping smoke and likely some oil as well. Nowadays with the EPA regulations, those escaping fumes are run back through the intake and re burned, but back when, they released the pressure into the open air. There usually is some form of filtration screen to keep bugs and other unwanted things from getting inside your block. You want to be sure to identify where that screen is and keep it clean.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

There was no screen on breather pipe on a 3020. There is a baffle inside of the valve cover to help with keeping oil from being pushed out of the breather pipe. Excess "steam" from the breather can be a sign of cylinder liner orings leaking some coolant into the oil. DOes the oil look OK? Not milky or gray? If you have questions about condition of the oil, send out a sample to be analyzed. It only costs a few dollars and give good information on the condition of the oil and the engine. Your dealer can sell you a kit to send out a sample.


----------

